# Dark Knowledge - An Explorator Story



## wulfmojo (Feb 23, 2012)

_Hi guys,

I'm new to site and I hope you'll forgive me a bit of self-promotion. last year I wrote the first 3 chapters of a novel as part of a submission to Black Library. Unfortunately they didn't go for it, but the written chapters have been up on my site for the last couple of months for those who might enjoy them, and a I really like getting feedback on my writing. I'll just put the first few paragraphs below, the rest can be found at: http://www.wulfmojo.com/dark-knowledge-chapters-1-to-3/

Hope you like it._

---


The ground was stained red where two of the Enemy had been slain the previous night. The Earthborn scouts who had dispatched them had already dismembered the bodies and taken what was useful: the bones, the meat, the skin. Any remaining waste had been burnt, as evidenced by the blackened patch of debris nearby.

The girl crouched down and pressed her hand on a bloodied patch of dirt. Warm winds and dust swirled around her as she closed her eyes and focused on the sensation. Once-hot blood was now simply warm and sticky as it seeped into the hungry earth. Not for the first time she thought of the earth as a slumbering beast drip-fed with blood spilled by the mortals on its back. The spiritwalkers taught that all things were alive in some fashion. Her teenage mind had grown to question matters of faith but in that moment, imagining herself drifting through blood and dirt into the wider whole, she could appreciate the idea of the living world. For a while she daydreamed of the earth-beast and of scurrying green creatures which burrowed underneath its skin.

Her eyes blinked open to the bright sunlight and she realised she was grinning foolishly. The smile instantly disappeared as she chastised herself; she was getting too old to indulge in childish fancy. She turned her hand over and made herself look at the coagulated blood that stuck to it. A simple truth had been overtaking her thoughts day-by-day and blood was at the core of it. Her childhood was over and soon she would have to make a kill of her own; the alternative was unthinkable.

She smeared the blood on her forearm, admiring how it mixed with the white dust that coated her dark ochre skin. A bird feather drifted along the ground with the wind and she snapped it up with her fingers. Automatically she began tying the feather into her black tangled dreadlocks where several others were already displayed. Her dark yellow eyes scanned the sun-baked plains. Instinctively she examined every boulder-line and ridge, checking for signs of the Enemy; there was none. The land here was barren and open, there were few places anything could hide from her gaze. Far to the west the gigantic pillars of an ancient Skyborn city reached up out of the horizon. The ruins appeared to her like enormous silver tree trunks which had been hollowed out by giants. She did not let her eyes linger on the city for too long; even her rebellious mind feared the Skyborn and the curses that lay over their abandoned seats of power.

<click here for more>


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I like it! Is this supposed to be set on a Feral World or something similar or is it set in the Warhammer Fantasy setting?


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent. I'd once attempted to write a story from an explorator perspective, but it fell flat.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

A fine start!

DO write some more!


----------



## wulfmojo (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, much appreciated.

Yes it is set on a feral world, or rather a world that was once advanced but reduced themselves to a wasteland through warfare.


----------

